# Gibson RD style guitars



## Gudbrand (Sep 5, 2019)

I am looking to buy a Gibson RD style guitar at some point for playing downtuned doom riffs. I have always loved that body shape. I plan to drop in some vintage-style humbuckers, string it with 12's, or 13's, tune to C, and riff out.

Probably there is not one that exactly matches, but these are my ideal specs:

24.75" scale length (the original was 25.5", but it was changed to 24.75" in 1979)
neck through
all mahogany
ebony fingerboard
tune-o-matic bridge
After some research, here's a list of every RD style guitar that I could find.

Gibson originals (Artist, Custom, Standard)
Gibson reissues (Standard Silverburst, Artist)
Epiphone Lee Malia - set neck and rosewood fingerboard, but still tempting, especially since they are on sale right now for $499 new on zZounds and AmericanMusical. But I've heard reports of poor quality control.
Eastwood RD Artist - would be more interested except it has a basswood body.
Dunable R2 - amazing, but expensive.
Balaguer Hyperion - my current top choice.
Hagstrom Fantomen - made in China, but if I found a good price on a good one, I'd get it.
Diamond Hailfire - more like an RD-inspired body than a direct clone. Made in Korea. Mixed reviews.
Pit Bull RD-1 kit - I'd be tempted if it were not for the basswood body
random Chinese knockoffs on various sites like aliexpress - not worth looking further into, in my opinion.
If I could afford it, a Dunable R2 or a vintage Gibson would definitely be my choice. More realistically, I'll probably be getting a Balaguer Hyperion. Hopefully this list is useful to someone else. Any that I've missed?


----------



## Gudbrand (Sep 5, 2019)

A couple more I just found, but both look like a mix of RD and Firebird:

Knaggs Tuckahoe

ESP LTD Phoenix
Also, looking at it again, that Diamond Hailfire looks more like a Firebird.


----------



## possumkiller (Sep 5, 2019)

I thought absolutely nobody liked the RD until Ghost happened then suddenly everyone loves RDs.


----------



## JSanta (Sep 5, 2019)

I don't know much about the player, but I've always really dug the look of the Lee Malia Epiphone guitars based on the line of 70s Les Paul Artisans. Epiphone makes really great guitars for an impressive price. 

The prices of the guitars on your list are all over the place, so I think it will mostly depend on what what specs you're willing to settle with and what you're willing to spend.


----------



## Gudbrand (Sep 5, 2019)

possumkiller said:


> I thought absolutely nobody liked the RD until Ghost happened then suddenly everyone loves RDs.



I like their earlier work, and their popularity is probably responsible for bringing the RD to my attention, at least indirectly. So I guess I'm a fan.



JSanta said:


> I don't know much about the player, but I've always really dug the look of the Lee Malia Epiphone guitars based on the line of 70s Les Paul Artisans. Epiphone makes really great guitars for an impressive price.
> 
> The prices of the guitars on your list are all over the place, so I think it will mostly depend on what what specs you're willing to settle with and what you're willing to spend.



Yeah, I've mostly decided to get a Hyperion, since I'm looking to spend about $1000 used. I just wanted to post a comprehensive list, in case anyone else was also looking.


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 5, 2019)

A bit of a stretch, but Shecter Ultra?


----------



## JD27 (Sep 5, 2019)

I've had 3 Gibson RD Reissues. A Standard Black from 2009, a 2007 Silverburst Limited Edition, and a 2014 Artist. I love the RD shape and I always found it fairly comfortable to play. That said, they had varying levels of finish quality. The nicest was the Black one from 2009. The 2014 Artist and the 2007 Silverburst had some flaws that were real noticeable where the fretboard and neck met. I've also had LTD and ESP Phoenix models and would choose those first, they were both awesome and had satin finished necks. They are a bit hard to find since they have been out of production for a while though. If you can wait the E-II line will also see some new Phoenix models soon.


----------



## Gudbrand (Sep 5, 2019)

spudmunkey said:


> A bit of a stretch, but Shecter Ultra?



Not to my taste, especially the Bigsby, but definitely worthy of being on the list. Thanks for the pointer.



JD27 said:


> I've had 3 Gibson RD Reissues. A Standard Black from 2009, a 2007 Silverburst Limited Edition, and a 2014 Artist. I love the RD shape and I always found it fairly comfortable to play. That said, they had varying levels of finish quality. The nicest was the Black one from 2009. The 2014 Artist and the 2007 Silverburst had some flaws that were real noticeable where the fretboard and neck met. I've also had LTD and ESP Phoenix models and would choose those first, they were both awesome and had satin finished necks. They are a bit hard to find since they have been out of production for a while though. If you can wait the E-II line will also see some new Phoenix models soon.



Thanks for sharing. Definitely more interested in the Phoenix now. I didn't know ESP have a new model coming. I'm going to watch out for that.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 5, 2019)

Gudbrand said:


> Thanks for sharing. Definitely more interested in the Phoenix now. I didn't know ESP have a new model coming. I'm going to watch out for that.



It was shared on a ESP Facebook group I’m in by the Senior VP of ESP a few months ago. Probably going to be announced at Winter NAMM. There was a Black, White, Silver, and Red model. There was also a prototype one of E-II Phoenix that showed up on Drum City Guitar Lands site for sale.


----------



## mogar (Sep 5, 2019)

JD27 said:


> It was shared on a ESP Facebook group I’m in by the Senior VP of ESP a few months ago. Probably going to be announced at Winter NAMM. There was a Black, White, Silver, and Red model. There was also a prototype one of E-II Phoenix that showed up on Drum City Guitar Lands site for sale.




Nice. Still kicking myself for not jumping on a 1000 series phoenix back when they were getting phased out at a big discount.


----------



## Bdtunn (Sep 5, 2019)

Dunable for the f’in win


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2019)

Lumping in 'Birds with RDs is giving me indigestion.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Sep 5, 2019)

JSanta said:


> I don't know much about the player, but I've always really dug the look of the Lee Malia Epiphone guitars based on the line of 70s Les Paul Artisans. Epiphone makes really great guitars for an impressive price.
> 
> The prices of the guitars on your list are all over the place, so I think it will mostly depend on what what specs you're willing to settle with and what you're willing to spend.



I've played 2 of the Lee Malia Epiphones and they were horrible. Maybe just bad luck on my part.


----------



## Gudbrand (Sep 5, 2019)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Lumping in 'Birds with RDs is giving me indigestion.



Yeah, I personally like the RD shape better. The name "Phoenix" is clearly meant to evoke the Firebird, too. But to my eye it looks a bit closer to the RD shape than other Firebird clones. Maybe it's just wishful thinking.


----------



## Mathemagician (Sep 5, 2019)

I see you are a fan of ghost as well. A fellow man of culture. Be sure to post pics of whatever you decide on!


----------



## spudmunkey (Sep 5, 2019)

Gudbrand said:


> Not to my taste, especially the Bigsby, but definitely worthy of being on the list. Thanks for the pointer.



FWIW, there have been hardtail versions, including a prototype I saw in an expired Reverb listing that was 24.75 (otherwise I think they are 25.5).


----------



## yellowv (Sep 6, 2019)

If your looking to go budget I would get the Epi. I have heard good things and the pickups are supposed to be pretty badass. The Fantomen is also a good option, but they are 25.5. I have one and it’s great, especially for the $. I also have one of the 2018 Gibson Artists and it rules. They meet all your needs, other than the ebony board, but will run you at least $2000. You could get a semi custom balaguer with all the stuff you want for less.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 9, 2019)

Phoenix is a firebird derivative, the shape if side by side is quite different. RD is its own thing and yeah most people do hate it it seems lol. They were super rare for a long time until Gibson finally gave in and reissued. I'd have bought one except they put the fat ass 50s neck on them ?!?!?!?!?!? Needless to say I did not purchase one lol. Still holding out for that half decent model whenever it comes.

I had an ESP Phoenix-II (new one) from a few years ago and it wasn't very comfortable for me to play which was weird since Gibson Firebirds are very comfortable to me. It jabbed me in the chest and the neck was a bit chunky for my taste. Anyway wonder if the new one will be the same exact shape in which case it'd be a pass for me. I think I posted a thread here about it or maybe on mg I can't recall.

I found it lol https://www.metalguitarist.org/foru...210-ngd-esp-phoenix-2-white-goin-edition.html

Anyway ESP has made a few RD custom shop models here and there. I'd go for one of those but I don't really want one enough to cough up the money.


----------



## JD27 (Sep 10, 2019)

D-EJ915 said:


> Phoenix is a firebird derivative, the shape if side by side is quite different. RD is its own thing and yeah most people do hate it it seems lol. They were super rare for a long time until Gibson finally gave in and reissued. I'd have bought one except they put the fat ass 50s neck on them ?!?!?!?!?!? Needless to say I did not purchase one lol. Still holding out for that half decent model whenever it comes.
> 
> I had an ESP Phoenix-II (new one) from a few years ago and it wasn't very comfortable for me to play which was weird since Gibson Firebirds are very comfortable to me. It jabbed me in the chest and the neck was a bit chunky for my taste. Anyway wonder if the new one will be the same exact shape in which case it'd be a pass for me. I think I posted a thread here about it or maybe on mg I can't recall.
> 
> ...



Yeah the RDs had thicker necks, which I don't mind that much, but if you are a thin neck guy that is most definitely not going to make you happy. I seem to remember my LTD and ESP Phoenix being thicker bodied than my Firebird was. They were also 25.5", so your hand felt further away from you body when playing the lower frets especially. I doubt the new one will change much if at all.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Sep 13, 2019)

JD27 said:


> Yeah the RDs had thicker necks, which I don't mind that much, but if you are a thin neck guy that is most definitely not going to make you happy. I seem to remember my LTD and ESP Phoenix being thicker bodied than my Firebird was. They were also 25.5", so your hand felt further away from you body when playing the lower frets especially. I doubt the new one will change much if at all.


Well, firebirds are 25.5" too but they are much thinner.


----------



## Ignoramus (Sep 14, 2019)

I have a Hyperion. Bought it because I was after the RD shape. Lucky enough to find one used at a great price, since few know how good they are. Interested in the RD shape because of Ghost. Didn't want another Gibson. Balaguer's specs on the Hyperion sold me. Top notch construction. Wonderful tone. Satin finish on the back/neck. I'm now lusting after an Astra because of this guitar.

Not my pic, but what mine looks like:


----------



## Sollipsist (Sep 14, 2019)

Still kicking myself for letting go of a '77 RD Artist. Just couldn't figure out what to do with the Moog electronics (in my defense, I was 17 at the time, and had an inconsistent supply of fresh 9v batteries). But it was one of the best guitars I've ever played as far as the neck, frets, and overall balance. I haven't been able to find anything quite like it, but the Hyperion is really calling to me.

As an aside, my wife -- who can detect minute differences between makeup shades -- also claims that the RD is the same body shape as the Firebird. AND she prefers the Fantomen to the Hyperion. Oddly enough, she's not persuaded by my proposal to buy both for a direct side-by-side comparison.


----------



## JSanta (Sep 14, 2019)

Sollipsist said:


> Still kicking myself for letting go of a '77 RD Artist. Just couldn't figure out what to do with the Moog electronics (in my defense, I was 17 at the time, and had an inconsistent supply of fresh 9v batteries). But it was one of the best guitars I've ever played as far as the neck, frets, and overall balance. I haven't been able to find anything quite like it, but the Hyperion is really calling to me.
> 
> As an aside, my wife -- who can detect minute differences between makeup shades -- also claims that the RD is the same body shape as the Firebird. AND she prefers the Fantomen to the Hyperion. Oddly enough, she's not persuaded by my proposal to buy both for a direct side-by-side comparison.



Buy both and ask for forgiveness during the trial period?


----------



## budda (Sep 14, 2019)

So the ltd is more firebird then? I have a passing interest in the shape, but Im not GASy.

My brother has the Malia sig and still loves it afaik.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Sep 14, 2019)

I would go for Balaguer you can go semi custom and pick basically every spec to get it to what you want ie scale length, ebony board ect.


----------

